# Custom Fish Cleaning Table Emerald Coast Fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

```

```
Another great example of one of our custom cleaning tables in use


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, That looks nice. Nice job!


----------

